# Mark five 2.5 jetta oil pan gasket , help guys T_T



## ZacharyBelton (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys, my 06 jetta 2.5 needs an oil pan gasket, is there a diy somewhere on the site that explains how to do this without ****ing things up? thanks


----------



## jetstream07k (7 mo ago)

ZacharyBelton said:


> Hey guys, my 06 jetta 2.5 needs an oil pan gasket, is there a diy somewhere on the site that explains how to do this without ****ing things up? thanks


did you ever figure this out? i gotta replace my oil pan today but am kinda confused on whether it’s supposed to use a ‘fel pro’ type gasket or the rtv type


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Looks like RTV but not sure. This was an eight year old question so don't expect an answer anytime soon. Try posting it over *HERE*. Good luck!


----------

